# 686 Smarty Jacket and Pants



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

686 makes excellent outerwear. It is made with very high quality material and will last you a long time. I believe that some 686 gear has the jacket/pant attachment but i'm not positive. You definitly won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Nuff (Jan 18, 2010)

I've 686 Smarty Index Jacket and Pants, they are great quality and love them. The Jacket has a snow skirt which attaches to the pants through what are best described as 3 hook and loops with snap ons. A zip would be better since after a big fall the loop at the back got disconnected, I still didn't get any snow down my pants.

Otherwise I can't fault it. If the jacket you have mentioned has a snow skirt it should work with the pants.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

686 is solid gear...at this point the only brands I'll buy are 686 and Bonfire because they hold up to the abuse I put them through. Every other brand has fallen apart on me. They do have a jacket to pant interface but it's not as solid as Volcom's zip tech it's snaps and buttons but still works fine and if you're lucky enough to be in pow deep enough to actually need a powder skirt to pant interface that will be the last thing you're thinking about.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

As noted earlier, 686 makes quality gear so don't be worried about buying any of their stuff. Their jacket/pants interface is alright and does the job. The best interface I've used is from Burton...zippered powder skirt to pants which keeps the snow out.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

686 is a super solid company. this last year i finally had a seam rip after something like 5 years of the same pants. now its time to buy a new pair and the original cargos are in the mail as we speak


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

apparently 686 is removing a lot of zippers from their pockets now


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

hmm, good thing i'm getting last year's model


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, I didnt end up buying their jacket since they didnt have my size left anymore, instead my parents got some of their gear based on the recommendations here.

Thanks


----------

